# mnohokrát



## Mala

It is a bit strange message that I got today and I guess part of it is in Czech. The message was: "ljubim te monohokrat"

I know what "ljubim te" means in Croatian (I am kissing you), but please help me with the "monohokrat" part.. online dictionaries didn't help.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'm a begginer in Czech. But I doubt a little that it's Czech, because, as far as I know, Czech unlikely other Slavic languages doesn't have "*ljub-*" words. Slovak has, and it means "to _love_". Also, mnohokrát (not _mOnohokrát_) is something like as "very much", "many times". 
So probably it means "_I love you very much_" 

*The closer I found in the dictionary was *líbat *for "to kiss", somehow related to what you said in Croatian. 

Try to confirm if it is Czech while the expert come to solve our doubts,

and Welcome to the forum!

Nashled.:


----------



## Mala

Thank you very much, Tagarela!
The word "mnohokrát" makes sense here.  The "ljubim te" part is in Croatian, I am sure of that, and it means I love you/I am kissing you. The word "monohokrat" was a typo, which is why I could not find it in the dictionary. 
Anyway.. it is a nice message and it made me happy tonight.. and you, Tagarela, contributed.. thanks


----------



## drk222

Its definitelly not Czech lenguage.

If you wish to say "kiss you many times", you can say "líbám tě mockrát" or "líbám tě mnohokrát". 

"Monohokrat" is not Czech or there is error
"Ljubim te" is not Czech anyvay, but looks like Czech "miluji te".

For me looks like somebody tried to say "I love you much".
In Czech he would use "moc tě miluji" or "miluji tě moc".


----------

